# Common Habits of Unhappy People, and How to Overcome Them



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2014)

Here are some habits of many unhappy people including aiming for perfection, keeping negative company, dwelling on the past and future, comparing themselves to others, etc.  http://www.positivityblog.com/index.php/2011/10/05/7-habits/


----------



## Falcon (Jul 6, 2014)

Good article.  I try to steer clear of any of those things which would make me UNhappy.

Life is too short to even THINK like that.


----------



## Ina (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm learning! :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2014)

Negative nellies in the workplace used to really bring me down, even though I was aware of their effect on me.  It's hard to go from a good mood, to suddenly being down in the dumps, just from being around someone for an hour or so.  Best to stay away if possible, because you can't talk them out of it for sure.  I agree with Falcon, life is too short!


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2014)

Staying busy and taking one day at a time helps me to keep a positive attitude.  I try not to spend much time with
negative people because they do bring the spirits of others down.


----------



## Bettyann (Jul 7, 2014)

Good post, Raven, thank you. Plus, these negative habits eventually take a physical toll...and none of it is worth paying THAT price for! I keep working on it!


----------



## Amethyst1 (Jul 9, 2014)

negative people are likely to be correct but unhappy. Positive people are often naive and wishful thinkers
but more happy, so says at least one psychologist according to studies.
Negative people get an unfair reputation.


----------

